# Looking For Huffy Silver Jet Parts



## Jamesonhpdx (May 17, 2021)

I just recently acquired a 1959 Huffy Silver Jet, frame, fork, fenders, front wheel, stem and fork are original. Looking to acquire tank, rack, rear wheel, seat, chain guard, front sprocket and handlebars. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2021)

Another option might be just to keep this one as-is and buy a complete Silver Jet if that is hat you really want. You also need grips and pedals and I'm not so sure that front wheel is correct either. By the time you buy all those parts you could probably buy a couple of these. V/r Shawn


----------

